# Show Pigs Available in Florida??



## macondew (Aug 26, 2013)

That's right show pigs are available in Florida. In fact there are many great show pig breeders in the great state of Florida. Our farm is called Macon Dew Show Pigs we are located in Deleon Springs, Florida which is about 40 miles west of Ocala. All pigs are priced between $175 to $225


facebook.com/macondewshowpigs


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

Does Florida have a lot of people raising pigs?


----------



## superflydog (Sep 5, 2013)

We just started, our first litter was born 2 days ago, I raised up a blue butt sow and bred her with a wild boar I caught, here's the results 9 healthy piglets!









Sent from my iPhone using Pig Forum


----------



## Dink (Aug 24, 2013)

My Son is raising Show Pigs you can check his page out on Facebook at Hicks show Pigs


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking litter 


Sent from my iPad using Pig Forum


----------



## glock26USMC (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice litter


----------



## CesumPec (Aug 30, 2013)

Macondew - we're neighbors. I'm in Daytona, building a farm in Ocala. One day when I drive thru Deland we'll have to meet. I would love to see your operation.


----------



## superflydog (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in Debary! I love meeting other pig farmers!


Sent from my iPhone using Pig Forum


----------



## CesumPec (Aug 30, 2013)

It is decided. The first ever pig forum convention is to be held in Volusia County, Florida.


----------

